# Breeding Orpingtons and light bahmas



## KatrinaW (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anybody know what a chicken from a light brahma rooster and a Orpington hen looks like?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

KatrinaW said:


> Does anybody know what a chicken from a light brahma rooster and a Orpington hen looks like?


A black Orpington or some other color???


----------

